# Central Scotland meet Sat 4/2/12



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Thought Id start a new thread as some may be missing it under the old thread we were using.

So far we are meeting in Callender Park, Falkirk 

http://www.falkirk.gov.uk/services/trust/parks/callendar_park.aspx

On Saturday 4/2/12 and I have suggested a time of 2.30pm. 

Tressa, myself, Kendal, Steven, Scott, Ali and some others that Ali knows have expressed interest in coming along (forgive me if Ive missed anyone). It would also be lovely to meet any other owners or any of the lurkers who are thinking of getting a Poo or are waiting on there Poos coming home or finishing vacs. The more the merrier.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

my mum and I are coming, realy hope my girls dont show me up.


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Well I will prob have the boys in tow as well as the girls and if the dogs dont show me up the boys def will LOL Dog training I can do, kid training, Meh!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I am coming too. (Your dogs are well trained compared with mine, Kendal so don't worry about that) They will enjoy themselves anyway!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Tressa said:


> I am coming too. (Your dogs are well trained compared with mine, Kendal so don't worry about that) They will enjoy themselves anyway!


Shall we make a pact not to judge each other on our dogs' behaviour 
My adolescent girl is a bit unpredictable at the moment, apart from jumping up, I can safely predict that she will jump up!:laugh::laugh::laugh:

I'm hoping for a few tips.....


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Absolutely - all I want is for them to have fun together


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Sounds like a plan.........


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Aw just a wee bit far for me and Maggie. I have a night out and would struggle to get back in time I think. :-( want lots of photos tho. Emma x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Emma, that is such a shame  we'll venture further North next time


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Would have been great fun. On a rare sat off for me too, it's just that my sats off book up quickly. Next time a Sunday, and even Glasgow would be great I could stay with my parents. Plenty photos and I won't feel so left out hehe. Emma x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i realy need to hunt for my cammera i have no idea where it is.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

You have got to find it, Kendal - you take good pics and we are going to need photos of all those poos together


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

I'll try and remember hubbys but my memory is like a goldfish at the mo.....


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Bumping in case anyone in the area has missed it.

Will be nice to meet as many Poos and their families as poss


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Wherabouts are we meeting? Is there an obvious meeting point in the park?


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I usually turn to the left once into the park and go right past the high flats - you will reach a car parking area right at the end under the trees by the park, (and it is close to the tearoom!). The reason I go there is because if it has been raining heavily the area in front of Callendar house tends to get flooded, but you can always find a less soggy spot at the top of the incline.( My wellies are kept in the car just in case - have to be prepared for anything, ) Hope that suits everyone?


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

As we are coming a long way and don't know Falkirk at all, have I got this right.
So is that into the park from Callendar Rd A803 at the roundabout into Estate Ave then left along Seaton Place and follow that to the end.
Looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Looking forward to meeting you and the Poos Colin.

Will let Theresa answer as she is the local LOL I know my way to car park but dont have a clue what the roads are called!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

That is spot on, Colin I noticed just now that I said about 'turning LEFT and then going RIGHT past the high flats' - talk about confusing, lol. Just meant that go straight on past the high flats -Yes, Seaton Place is the road I mean. It is very easy actually. There is only one road to the left anyway. It is great that you are making the journey up.


----------



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

*Poo Meet.*

Hi Everyone,
I will be dragging Dad to the park on Saturday. I guarantee bad behavior, jumping up, running away and not coming back and generally taking no notice of any orders.


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Great! Look forward to meeting you both 

Its shaping up to be a fair number of us which is super!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

:twothumbs: we will be :racer: to get there and give you a big :hug: and :kiss: because you are such a :star: I am :jumping: for joy to be seeing you :wave: until saturday
:whoo: :love-eyes: oh dear, I hope that doesn't make you :undwech:
My mum is a bit excited too, she doesn't get out much! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
Oh dear, Harri is going to be very jealous ....


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

rockyrutherford said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I will be dragging Dad to the park on Saturday. I guarantee bad behavior, jumping up, running away and not coming back and generally taking no notice of any orders.


Sounds like fun Look forward to meeting everyone. Hmm - your poo sounds a bit like my 11 year old granddaughter - she will be coming too and probably behaving in the same way. Poos seem to like that trait in her - she acts a bit like them at times, lol.


----------



## Steven (Aug 20, 2011)

Saturday 18th is the only 1 im free in Feb or Sundays 12th or 26th Feb. Let me knnow if any of these dates suit.


----------



## Steven (Aug 20, 2011)

Sorry guys I just notices you have set a date for the 4th, cant make that 1 but hoipefully next time


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh, that's a shame Steven  We'll have to make sure that we pick a date you can do next time


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Steven.

It unfortunate but you will never manage to find a time, place and date that everyone can manage 

Next time hopefully.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah cammera found woo hoo.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Just noticed your meet is this weekend.... oh Saturday night will be a good time to be online .. Have lots of fun and take loads of pics please ... I cant wait to see lots of pics of our Scottish Cockapoo friends


----------



## katycat (Sep 30, 2011)

thinking of coming to for a day out, but waiting to see what the weather forecast as it is a two hour drive. Think snow is predicted and plummeting temperatures so will wait and see .


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Have checked the Falkirk forecast for Saturday and its 6oc and showers so no snow up this way hopefully.

I dont do driving in snow so I'm pleased about that


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Soo said:


> Have checked the Falkirk forecast for Saturday and its 6oc and showers so no snow up this way hopefully.


Oh, I had assumed someone had booked sunshine :laugh:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Have a lovely, lovely time on Saturday and hope all those poo's enjoy playing with their new friends.... will look out for photos


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Just need to highlight something that could be a problem for Saturday. I went into the tearoom today to check if there would be enough seating and was told that there was to be 2 sports events on Saturday (cross country runs). Not sure how that would affect us, unless there are to be big parts of the park cordoned off or something, but thought I should let everyone know anyway. I have been trying to think of another venue but haven't came up with anything specific. Any suggestions from anyone would be welcome. There are places to go around the area as long as the dogs were kept on the lead but I feel that would take a lot lof the pleasure away (for the dogs especially) Help!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

My geography is appalling - Kendal mentioned Crieff before - bit further North - is it too far?


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Crieff not too far for me, as long as everybody else is OK with that. Or any other suggestions welcome.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Mums car isnt up for doi.g creef the furthist she will go is falkirk till its been ti the garrege next week


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Could the run be the Falkirk parkrun, it’s a weekly 5km run starts at 9:30 and will last about an hour. Quote from the website: Every week we grab a post parkrun coffee at the Stables Teashop adjacent to the wooded area carpark. So could this be what she meant.

http://www.parkrun.org.uk/falkirk/home


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Callender park has 170 acres so Im sure we will be able to find one we can let the dogs run in LOL and if one of them is in the morning it will be well over by afternoon.

I am not the most confident driver so Crieff is out for me at short notice I as would have to arrange hubby to have a day off and come along too.

Im happy to stick with the original plan.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

OK , let's stick with Callendar Park


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Suits me - back to the original plan


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Colin, that is possibly one of the events, and I think she said something about a Boys Brigade cross country. I am sure there will be room for a few poos as well


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Yes the 1st Falkirk Boys Brigade cross country run is on Saturday both junior and senior runs. The power of Google.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Good going, Colin - would never have thought of googling that!


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Tartan Poo in the Park......


----------



## Karrie (Sep 23, 2011)

Think we're going to make it. My puppy Boo is walking now (only this week) We'll see how she does, can always drop out if she's overwhelmed

My husband and 2 year old daughter coming too. What's the thinking on other dogs? Can my 12 year old Border Collie join us (he's a lovely gentle beast!) or it poos only? No worries if it is. 

Kx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Bring your Border Collie, of course he's welcome  I'm leaving my 12 year old Cocker at home, she doesn't much like a lot of bouncy things!
I'm very much looking forward to poo pups :hug:


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh, really looking forward to seeing all the puppies and other dogs, including your collie, Karrie


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Thought I would let people know that there are other car parking area available in the park if you don't get in to the one I mentioned earlier(excepting the ones solely for the flat dwellers, that is). I get the feeling that there will be a lot of Boys Brigade cars there tomorrow. Should we make the meeting place in front of Callendar House then, just in case we are all parking in various places? I am sure we will be visible anywhere, of course, so there is not much danger of us missing one another wherever we are in the park It would be great to have a group photo in front of the house, as it is a nice location. See you all tomorrow!


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

In front of the house sounds good as its hard to miss. Looking forward to it


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Setting out for our long trek north.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

It's raining - hard - and I just checked the online forecast for Falkirk - Heavy rain. Ho hum. I wonder if they allow dogs in the cafe.....
We have had the most glorious week of sunshine too!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Nope - dogs not allowed in cafe unfortunately Wonder if even WE will get in there with all the activity in the park! Very disappointed that the weather has turned for the worse (as you say after the glorious week we have had, too) I see Colin is on his way north - hope he is OK as I believe it is even worse down that way. Nothing to do but make the best of it, really - and play it by ear, as they say. Hey, we will still see lots of poos


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Just hedding back after a rather soggy walk. but a nice hot hockolat warmed us up after. got some quick snappz but dont know how good they are. and a couple of short vids. was so cool seeing so many cockapoos in one place.


----------



## Karrie (Sep 23, 2011)

So sorry I missed it. The weather was just too much with a toddler and a puppy 

Hope you all had fun, will definitely plan for being at the next one.

Would love to see some snaps


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

We had a great if a wet time, and nice to meet everyone. The dogs did have fun getting muddy.
Not so much fun driving back down, 40MPH most of the way back on the A1 lots of snow, but glad I gave the A68 a miss.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Really loved seeing Kendals pics of you all with your lovely cockapoos ... and even with the soggy weather (very wet) .. there was no stopping your meet, well done


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

That must have been a real pain, Colin, but glad you made it home safely. We must try to arrange some decent weather for the next one Teddy and me warmed up eventually after a nice shower (hot for me and warm for him) and I finished the job with a nice brandy.... 
We had an impressive turnout despite the weather - it was lovely to see everyone -- and all those poos together - wow . Karrie, hope you make it next time - your toddler would have been frozen yesterday!
We have had some snow here overnight but it looks much worse in the south. A spring meet next time, maybe..... although we are planning some regular mini meets as well.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

We must be mad 280 mile round trip. but defiantly worth every mile to meet everyone.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

strof51 said:


> We must be mad 280 mile round trip. but defiantly worth every mile to meet everyone.


It was worth it .. so we could all see Rosie & Poppy in the pics  lovely girls xxx


----------



## Steven (Aug 20, 2011)

Glad you all had a nice time in spite of the weather, We will really need to get alone to the next 1.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Just as well we are brought up to be stoic in these weather conditions, Steven - a bit of nice, frosty weather would have been good, though, instead of the torrent It will not be the last meet, though - just the first one, so look forward to seeing you next time.


----------



## traynor-trio (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi I am sorry that i missed this on Saturday. I am going to view a cockapoo on Friday agternoon. These pups have cockapoo mum and a minature poodle dad. My husband is now worried that these dogs may turn out to look more like poodles than cockapoo's.

I would be grateful if you could give me some advise


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

traynor-trio said:


> Hi I am sorry that i missed this on Saturday. I am going to view a cockapoo on Friday agternoon. These pups have cockapoo mum and a minature poodle dad. My husband is now worried that these dogs may turn out to look more like poodles than cockapoo's.
> 
> I would be grateful if you could give me some advise


back crossing with a poodle is more likly to produce a more poodle coat, becauser the dog will more likely be 3/4 poodle 1/4 cocker. 

some cockapoos do have anaturaly curlier coat, i have 4 and each one has a different coat, 2 are more poodle one is very cockers but she has a beard. the other is very much half and half. 


what kind of cockapoo were you after coat wize. colour etc 

were you wanting an american or English cross with a toy or mini poodle.


----------



## Keeley (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh no! I hadn't checked the forum in a couple of weeks and missed this! I'm up in Aberdeen, but the mother-in-law stays just near Falkirk so that would have been fine... 

 

Do you think you'll do a meet again at some point? x


----------

